# Table saw



## cruzn57 (Jul 11, 2012)

looking for inexpensive, yet good table saw, new/ used.
what should I look for in used one? what should I stay away from , brand, type, style, etc.
let me state up front, I was told the best thing I can do with wood is to burn it! 
so no, I'll not be building custom cabinets, just fake piller posts for the garage,&  shelves,  and maybe a coffin if the wife doesn't start to put out more often!!!

I see lots for sale in the$100 range, delta, ryobe, sears, etc.
size, 10 in 12 in,    belt drive, driect drive,  

anyone have some input?

Thanks


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a Delta that I really liked. I decided to upgrade so I purchased a rebuilt factory Craftsman small table saw (paid $63 new!). It cuts nice but it is very noisy. I've learned that the guide rail must work smooth and lock solidly, and if it is semi-quiet, that is the one. I just wish I could afford the money andspace for a floor mounted table saw.


----------



## ME87 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've gone through a couple table saws for various reasons.

Make sure the fence is solid when latched and check for squareness to the blade. This can prove almost deadly if it's not. As far as brands the ones with the motor behind the saw will take up more floor space, the ones with them under the table are a bit smaller so take that into consideration. I love my Delta, although it is noisier than the huge craftsman I had before this.


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

I would also make sure you are able to cut a 24" wide piece of plywood, since this would make an exact half cut on the board.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Delta 99 dollar special that I have had for about 10 years now and abuse every now and then. I took the stand off and tossed it a few years back so i can store it on a shelf out of the way. It has never given me an issue with power or the motor and cuts straight and nice.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 12, 2012)

you guys aren't suggesting some $1000  one off  high tech  whizz bang special saw,
like my cell ph,I use it for calling. PERIOD.
I see some 13Amp, & 15 Amp, whats this equal to in HP?
is  10 inches enough? (Blade)  ( thats what she said???)
some just look so cheezy,  
do I need a big table? or is it just nice to have?  ( damn this has alot of  double meanings!)
Thanks!


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2012)

As far as amps vs. HP, I have no idea. I am like others who need to consider something lightweight so you can put the saw away when done. Not only for keeping the garage clean, but to keep small hands away from the blades. I've seen many small table saws used in a drop in cabinet where a large working surface is on top of the cabinet. This is a must for cabinet making or other larger projects.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2012)

Large tables are nice but not necessary, that is what those wheel supports are for. Mine is a 10" and she loves it.  It looks somewhat cheasy but I like it and it does the job I need it to do.


----------



## ME87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is the saw I currently own







It's a 10" Delta contractor's saw and is the perfect size. I think I paid around $150 on C.L. for it

The first saw was a giant *** craftsman that I paid even less for but it had a broken motor mount, I fixed that and tripled my money on it and got the rolling cart that the Delta now sits on out of the deal. It was too big, but I'm sure it could have cut anything.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll keep looking on CL
see what I can find.
las vegas is  just over 1 hr away, so I check there CL often,
thanks


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Cruzn, how far are you from lake Mohave?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

30 -40 minutes, 
thats to Katherines  landing.
Laughlin  is the same amount of time.
we go to laughlin for dinner  about once a  week,
not much of a gambler, maybe $5-10  max.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

Now I'm really stumped as to where your place is. My havasu place is an hour from Lake Mojave, but I believe I am S/W from you by about 80 miles?


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

I usually go out of Cottonwood Cove but occasionally stay in Laughlin and boat out of Katherines. We also go to laughlin several times a year to gamble and just relax.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

were just north of Kingman  , on route 66,

I just did map it , and it said  1 hr  to Laughlin,
but we usually get there in 45 min or less,  doing speed limit.
so yes , you would be about 60-70 miles south of me,
I40 to hwy 95 south, 
we  go to LHC to visit friends who live there full time.
there off N Kiowa,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, small world, we're just off I-40 too.


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

Smaller world....I'm just off of Route 66!

just 300 miles west.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

MapQuest Vibe
Find the best restaurants, bars and more near you! 
Loading ...Suggested Routes
 I-440 W to I-40 W
24 hrs 48 mins / 1695.37 miles 


It's just a hop, skip and a jump from here.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Even smaller world, I am off the 15 South

Wait that not near anyone.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm retarded- oops, I mean retired, so I can be on the web all day if I want,
what do you guys use for an excuse to goof off all day on the web???


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

Poor Chrisso, at least Rik is near you!


----------



## havasu (Jul 13, 2012)

Get a divorce and tell the g/f that this is my job!


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> I'm retarded- oops, I mean retired, so I can be on the web all day if I want,
> what do you guys use for an excuse to goof off all day on the web???



I own my business so I am doing bids all day. Thats what I say anyway.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

havasu said:


> Poor Chrisso, at least Rik is near you!



Yay I guess. If you like stories........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a project mgr for a roofing company and spend to much time e-mailing customers. Seems that's all I do anymore.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 13, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm a project mgr for a roofing company and spend to much time e-mailing customers. Seems that's all I do anymore.



when I was doing my garage??
I searched High and low for metal roofing, at reasonable price.
finally got some  out of Tenn,  including shipping, was less than local guys! 

thats ok, as I always have more projects in mind! 

you guys are a bunch of slackers! :thumbsup:

can I join this select group??


----------



## Otahyoni (Jul 13, 2012)

There is no one near me..... 

I don't get to spend all day on the net either...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> can I join this select group??



Join, I thought you were the leader of the pack...


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2012)

Sometimes I have to work. I am a utility contractor. Next week I have to move a signal 25' but I usually do water, sewer and storm drain. Or just hang out on the web.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 15, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> I'm retarded- oops, I mean retired, so I can be on the web all day if I want,
> what do you guys use for an excuse to goof off all day on the web???


"Research" Dude! Just make sure your screen isn't where she can see it! Incidently, that's how I originally joined this and several other sites; that way I always have a "Boss Screen" in reserve.


----------

